# FS: 6' tank/stand + 4' sump/pump



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Display
-72Lx24Wx18H (~135 gallons)
-custom Seastar aquarium 
-built like a friggin' tank (pun intended)
-external corner Herbie overflow (2x 1.25" drains)
-one scratch in the upper left front pane
-comes w/stand and all plumbing including the gate valve for the Herbie overflow.

$350

Sump
-48Lx12Wx20H (~50 gallons)
-plumbed externally for an Eheim 1260/1262 return pump using true-union ball valves. Or you can simply shut the ball valve if you want to run an internal return pump.

$30 (sump only) / $100 (w/Eheim 1260 pump)

There's also a cap with MH/T5/VHO lighting available if you are interested.

Tank:









Overflow:


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

do you have a pix of the sump?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Have seen this system in person several times and its a beauty. Awesome price too. Someone's gonna be lucky when they buy this for their new sw setup.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's some pictures of the sump. There's not much to look at other than all the equipment, it's just a 50 gallon aquarium with 2 baffles and a hole drilled on one side.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wow, that is beautiful , free bump for you , good luck.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

How hard would it be to convert the sump to fresh water?
Also would it be big enough for my 250g?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> How hard would it be to convert the sump to fresh water?
> Also would it be big enough for my 250g?


Very easy I would imagine.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> How hard would it be to convert the sump to fresh water?
> Also would it be big enough for my 250g?


The sump itself is just an empty space to put equipment and extra water. You "convert" it to FW by adding FW. And yes, it's plenty big for a 250.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Guys, a true union ball valve worth more than $30  Don't make me buy the sump for the ball value and bulkhead - thinking real hard :lol:


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank is now empty and waiting for a new home.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank/stand now sold. Sump and its fancy schmancy true union ball valve is still available.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats. Glad it finally sold.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump for the sump again.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Better pic of the sump


----------

